# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية مـــنتدى أجـهـــزة الريســيفر الـــــعام  اعرف اكثر عن هذا النظام القوي نظام hd

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   *كل ما تريد معرفته عن ال HD* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] هذه الايام ... العديد من الاشخاص يستمتعون بالشاشه  الكرستاليه عاليه الجوده والوضوع الكبير ، يمكننا ان تملكه ايضا ... في هذه  الموضوع سأضع بين ايديكم عن ال HDTV ومميزاته ومقارنته بانواع اخرى من  التكنلوجيا والكثير الكثير ...  بعد مرور 65 عام على اختراع التلفزيون العادي في العالم  ، ستتفاجئ يوم من الايام على قنوات الشوتايم رساله مفادها ان هذه الفلم  متوفر بتقنيه ال HD .. 
لتعيش تجربه ال HD يجب عليك اولا البحث على قناة تبث بجوده ال HD ، ومن ثم  عليك اقتناء رسيفر او مستقبل اشاره مهيئ للـ HD ، وايضا تلفزيون عالي  الجوده HDtv لكي تميز فرق الصوره وتستمتع بها ..
هناك العديد من الاشخاص استثمرو الاف من اموالهم لكي يتمتعو بصوره فائقة  الوضوح ، ولم يتمتعو بالكثير ، في هذه الموضوع سنعرض عليكم متطلبات هذه  النظام الجديد . الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *شاشة عرض HD*  ** من اين سنحصل على طريقه لاستقبال قنوات ال HD ؟ هناك عدة طرق مختلفه ، في وطننا العربي اتوقع سيكون التركيز على القنوات الفضائيه والكيبل .. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 1. من خلال بث هوائي :  هذه يعتمد على بث هذه القنوات على موجه ال UHF .. وهذه الطريقه متواجده في الولايات المتحده ، وتغطي مناطق كثيره .. 
ماذا تحتاج : *• تلفزيون مهيئ لاستقبال قنوات ال HD* • HDTV (ATSC) tuner مستقبل اشاره (( خارجي او داخل التلفاز ))
• انتين (( مستقبل اشاره )) خارجي او داخلي.
• مزود قنوات فائقه الجوده ( يكون مجانا )) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2. البث عن طريق الكيبل :  يجب ان يكون البث عالي الجوده من نفس المزود . ماذا تحتاج :
• تلفزيون مهيئ لاستقبال قنوات ال HD.
• HD-compatible cable box
• مزود قنوات فائقه الجوده (( يكون بأشتراك شهري )) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 3. عن طريق الرسيفر الرقمي :   هذه هو الاقرب علينا في منطقة الشرق الاوسط وشمال افريقا ، لانتشارها في بلادنا .
وهناك العديد من القنوات التي تبث بهذه النظام ، وكل يوم ستزداد هذه القنوات . ماذا تحتاج : • تلفزيون مهيئ لاستقبال قنوات ال HD.
• رسيفر مهيئ لاستقبال قنوات ال HD .
• صح لاستقبال قنوات ال HD.
• قنوات تبث في هذه التقنيه (( يتطلب اشتراك )) في هذه الطرق بأمكانك التمتع بصوره فائقه الجوده ،  وبامكانك التمتع بمشاهده مباريات كره القدم وافلامك المفضله بصوره فائقه  الوضوح ... HDTV or HDTV-ready مالفرق بين ؟؟  سؤال جدا مهم ، لانه هنا في الاسواق اجد شاشات LCD مكتوب عليها HDTV-ready !!  HDTV (also called an &****;integrated HDTV
ويحتوي على شاشه عرض فائقه الجوده ومستقبل اشاره (( تيونر )) فائق الجوده  في ان واحد ، ومستقبل الاشاره بأمكانه استقبال اشاره فائقه الجوده او  الاشاره العاديه المتعارف عليها ، اغلب هذه الاجهزه تعتمد widescreen 16:9
  HDTV-ready TV (also called an &****;HDTV monitor
ويحتوي على شاشه عرض فائقه الجوده ، لكنك يجب ان توصلها بمستقبل اشاره  خارجي لاستقبال قنوات ال HD ، نسبه الصوره 4:3 aspect ratio or the  widescreen 16:9 ratio.. اعزائي ... اغلب الاجهزه ال LCD المتوفره في السوق هي مهيئ للـ HD .. 
وفي هذه الحال عليك شراء القطعه الخارجيه التي تجعلك قادرا على مشاهده ال HD .. 
لكن هناك بعض الانواع كل سوني وباناسونك JVC يملكون ال HD الكامل ، لكنه سعره سيرتفع . --
وضوح ال HD !! مقارنه بالارقام  ما هو سبب وضوح ال HD عن النظام القديم ، وادق صورته عنه ؟ هو ان ال HD يملك مقومات اكبر .. 
فالتلفزيون العادي يتوفر فيه 480 خط رأسي و 480 خط لمسح الخطوط تاتي فوق  الاخرى ، تأتي بمحصله 720 خط افقي ،، فبالعاده يوصف التلفزيون العادي 720  على 480 ، وافضل تقنيه بأمكاننا استخدامها في التلفزيون التقليدي هو ال DVD  .
اما الـ  • HDTV (High-Definition TV)  فهو عباره عن شاشه عرضيه فائقه الجوده تمتلك 1080 interlaced scan خط و 720 progressive scan خط .
فال 1080تمتلك 1080 خط عامودي تتشابك مع 1920 بكسل 
وال 720 خط تمتلك 720 خط عامودي تتشابك مع 1280 بكسل  • SDTV (Standard-Definition TV) يقدم اقل فاعليه عن ال HD ، تمتلك 480 خط ، لكنها على  حالها افضل صوره من النظام القديم فالسبب هو ان الصور الرقميه لا يعانون من  تشوهات التناظريه مثل الثلج والبرد مع البث الرقمي ، عليك اما ان تحصل على صورة واضحة ، أو  اذا كانت الاشارة هي ضعيفة جدا ، ولا صورة على الاطلاق. عاجلا ام اجلا سنصل هنا في العالم العربي لبث قنوات فائقه الوضوح ، وهناك تقريبا 3 سنوات لبدأ التغير لمثل تلك التغيررات .
هناك ايضا كروت ستالايت فائقه الجوده...    منقول للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## GSM-AYA

* ممتاز اخي الكريم*

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Lin62

*بارك الله فيك *

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ياحلاوتك يامعلم

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## زائر

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## السواف5

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبــــــحان الله وبحمـــده 
سبــــــحان الله العظــــيم
الف الف الف شكر ياغالي
تقبل مـــــروري اخـــــوك الســـواف

----------


## tarek1974

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## sloop5522

شكرا موضوع مهم و في وقته

----------


## b2020m

شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## karnold

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------

